

The Best iOS Apps: Productivity in Design - iRyanCassidy
http://cassfoundry.com/the-best-ios-apps-productivity-in-design/

======
CJefferson
Wunderlist has an incredibly annoying feature, that when you open the app and
start typing into the obvious box at the top, it assumes you want to make a
new list (which I never want to do), rather than new 'todo' (which I always
want to do).

This seems like a really stupid design choice, and one that is very shortly
going to stop me using the app. I mention this as an example of an app looking
great, as opposed to being well designed.

